# The most IMPORTANT topic ever broached here



## Big Don (Apr 23, 2011)

The toilet paper roll, and why, if you don't have the loose end away from the wall you are wrong. Infographic at link


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm reasonably certain you are either 

a) A racist, fascist baby eating nazi

or

b) A weak-willed, socialist, Obama-fellating liberal


For having that opinion.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 23, 2011)

It depends on political orientation. Obviously, the people who vote wrong put their TP in the holder the wrong way.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 23, 2011)

If you have a cat, it faces the wall.
Sean


----------



## seasoned (Apr 23, 2011)

It just seems easier to get to over the top. Also, you can control premature breakage as opposed to it being against the wall. I'm a 7 or 8 sheet guy, and I hate fumbling around while in this compromising situation. Now my wife on the other hand, thinks it looks prettier against the wall, for when company comes over. Me, I need functional.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 23, 2011)

:chuckles:  Talk about attention grabbing thread titles :lol:

For me it is clear that for funtionality the paper should hang from the roll over the top and away fom the wall.  The other methodology of dispensation is equally obviously wrong and probably causes dermatological abrasions (on rough wall surfaces) as well as encouraging the spread of disease and internal parasites ... 

... of course, if you have a cat then you are exempt from this blanket accusation

... altho being owned by a minion of Bast does throw other areas of your judgemental acuity into doubt 

EDIT:  Ahhh, I see the linked article points out the very problem areas I alluded to {assumes smug and victorious expression :angel:}


----------



## Senjojutsu (Apr 23, 2011)

The most important topic ever... is life's lesson to always have paper on that roll !!


----------



## girlbug2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Now that's the kind of passion this country needs!


----------



## elder999 (Apr 23, 2011)

Big Don said:


> The toilet paper roll, and why, if you don't have the loose end away from the wall you are wrong. Infographic at link


 
.


> "How'd you like to gaze at a beer can throughout eternity? It might not be so bad. There'd be nothing to fear."
>  Philip K. Dick (A Scanner Darkly)


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 23, 2011)

big don you made me laugh. Thanks.


----------



## Big Don (Apr 23, 2011)

The one thing that ABSOLUTELY MUST be in the first load anytime you move to a new home: Toilet Paper. The one thing you leave behind at the old place: Toilet paper!
No EXCEPTIONS, or, you're liable to lose a pair of socks...


----------



## billc (Apr 23, 2011)

The only problem I have seen with the over the top method of t.p. presentation is once you use a certain amount of the roll, there is a possibility that gravitly will start unwinding the roll.


----------



## Big Don (Apr 23, 2011)

billcihak said:


> The only problem I have seen with the over the top method of t.p. presentation is once you use a certain amount of the roll, there is a possibility that gravitly will start unwinding the roll.


Only if you are tearing off in the wrong place and leaving a big long tail.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm too lazy to put it on the spool, I leave it sitting upright on the back of the toilet. Whcih is fine until you need it, and knock it half way down the hallway.....


----------



## Flea (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm strictly a face-forward gal.  I've found that when I have it facing the wall, sometimes my nails scrape the wall in the process.  

It jeopardizes my manicure!  :dramaqueen:


----------



## granfire (Apr 24, 2011)

being the only person who knows how to properly secure a fresh roll to the holder....
I settle for it standing on the edge of the tub, not inside and mostly wet...


----------



## CanuckMA (Apr 24, 2011)

billcihak said:


> The only problem I have seen with the over the top method of t.p. presentation is once you use a certain amount of the roll, there is a possibility that gravitly will start unwinding the roll.


 

I'd love to know where you get TP that is either heavy enough or slick enough that grevity can overcome the friction.


----------



## billc (Apr 24, 2011)

As Big Don pointed out, once you use enough of the roll, if you leave a long tail, the weight of the tail will start to unroll the rest of the roll.  That is why you should seperate each sheet from the roll and neatly stack the roll instead.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 24, 2011)

You can avoid the issue entirely.

Install a Bidet.


----------



## billc (Apr 24, 2011)

Install the vice president...Oh...Bidet not Biden...I get it...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah, I don't want his nose in my business.


----------



## billc (Apr 24, 2011)

Never having used a Bidet myself, if I am not mistaken it splashes water on your "unmentionables," right?  To clean them perse?  If that is the case, what do you then use to dry your "unmentionables?"  Just asking.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## billc (Apr 24, 2011)

Women in europe are tough!  And apparently flexible.


----------



## granfire (Apr 24, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Never having used a Bidet myself, if I am not mistaken it splashes water on your "unmentionables," right?  To clean them perse?  If that is the case, what do you then use to dry your "unmentionables?"  Just asking.



a towel, maybe?

I understand in the Arabian world you have a hand held sprayer instead of paper...


----------



## billc (Apr 24, 2011)

So now instead of easily disposable toilet paper you have to clean a wet towel that you just used to dry your "unmentionables.?"  Unless you just let it dry and then reuse it...


----------



## granfire (Apr 24, 2011)

billcihak said:


> So now instead of easily disposable toilet paper you have to clean a wet towel that you just used to dry your "unmentionables.?"  Unless you just let it dry and then reuse it...



dunno about you. but I was my towels...often.
Hand towels, dish towels, bath towels...
one should reasonably assume that after washing your **** it is clean enough not to leave brown stripes on the towel...were as toilet paper is known to fail in that perspective....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 24, 2011)

http://www.wikihow.com/Use-a-Bidet

note: do not confuse this for a drinking fountain.


----------



## granfire (Apr 24, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> http://www.wikihow.com/Use-a-Bidet
> 
> note: do not confuse this for a drinking fountain.



due to the location....seldom...more like, don't poop in it, cos it won't flush.


----------



## Carol (Apr 24, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Never having used a Bidet myself, if I am not mistaken it splashes water on your "unmentionables," right?  To clean them perse?  If that is the case, what do you then use to dry your "unmentionables?"  Just asking.



Usually TP.  Which still makes proper installation a very important topic.


----------

